# New reviews as of April 1



## JeffV (Apr 1, 2006)

This is no joke 
 1 	Club Intrawest-Palm Desert
North America, USA, CA, Palm Desert	6413 IPS	
Gold Crown Resort Five Star Resort	 	 	8.54 (13)

2 	Sunterra's Sedona Summit
North America, USA, AZ, Sedona	4038 SDA	
Gold Crown Resort	 	 	 	 	8.29 (54)

3 	Desert Breezes Timeshare Resort
North America, USA, CA, Palm Desert	1142 DBR	 	
Resort of International Distinction Five Star Resort	 	 	7.85 (42)	

4 	WorldMark Windsor
North America, USA, CA, Windsor	7548 WWO	
Gold Crown Resort	 	 	 	 	8.20 (5)

5 	Sedona Pines Resort
North America, USA, AZ, Sedona	4968	
Gold Crown Resort	 	 	 	 	7.53 (18)

6 	Sunterra's Villas de Santa Fe
North America, USA, NM, Santa Fe	5274 VSF, SSF	 	7.72 (29)	

New reviews can be found HERE


----------



## JeffV (Apr 8, 2006)

*New reviews as of April 8*

1 	Marriott's Summit Watch
North America, USA, UT, Park City	MSW	Five Star Resort.8.70 (57)	

2 	Premiere Vacation Club and Sedona Vacation Club at Los Abrigados Resort and Spa
North America, USA, AZ, Sedona	2026 SDN, SD3	Gold Crown Resort
8.28 (107)	

3 	Sunterra's Palm Springs Marquis Villas Resort
North America, USA, CA, Palm Springs	PSS	 Five Star Resort 	6.75 (8)

4 	WorldMark Tahoe III
North America, USA, NV, Stateline	3418	Resort of International Distinction	 	 	 	6.56 (8)

5 	Carlsbad Seapointe Resort
North America, USA, CA, Carlsbad	3987	Gold Crown Resort 7.89 (45)

6 	Grandview at Las Vegas
, USA, Nevada, Las Vegas	6923	Gold Crown Resort

RCI Points
	8.50 (10)	Days (005)
7 	Hilton Grand Vacations Club at the Flamingo
North America, USA, NV, Las Vegas	3186	Gold Crown Resort 8.74 (91)

8 	Marriott's Grand Chateau
North America, USA, NV, Las Vegas	MGC	 	 	 	7.79 (7)

New reviews can be found HERE


----------



## JeffV (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: New reviews as of April*

New reviews as of April 16
 1 	Stallion Springs Resort
North America, USA, CA, Tehachapi	5546	 	
Resort of International Distinction	 	 	 	7.36 (7)	

2 	Sunterra's Sedona Summit
North America, USA, AZ, Sedona	4038 SDA	
Gold Crown Resort	 	 	 	 	8.29 (56)	

3 	Westgate Painted Mountain
North America, USA, AZ, Mesa	4909 PTD	
Gold Crown Resort	 	 	 	 	7.67 (9)	

4 	Lawrence Welk Resort Villas
North America, USA, CA, Escondido	1540 LWR	
Gold Crown Resort
Five Star Resort	 	 	9.25 (188)	

5 	Marriott's Timber Lodge
North America, USA, CA, South Lake Tahoe	MML	 	8.78 (27)	

6 	Summer Bay Resort Las Vegas
North America, USA, NV, Las Vegas	0110	 	 	 	5.97 (61)	

7 	Cimarron Golf Resort
North America, USA, CA, Cathedral City	5420	
Gold Crown Resort	 	 	 	 	7.88 (4)	

8 	Marriott's Grand Chateau
North America, USA, NV, Las Vegas	MGC	 	 	 	7.94 (8)	

9 	Sandstone Creek Club
North America, USA, CO, Vail	5148 SAC	
Gold Crown Resort
Five Star Resort	 	 	7.88 (25)

10 	Scottsdale Camelback Resort
North America, USA, AZ, Scottsdale	1150 SBR, SCK	
Gold Crown Resort	 	 	 	 	7.98 (72)	

11 	Sheraton Desert Oasis
North America, USA, AZ, Scottsdale	5247 SDI, SO1	
Gold Crown Resort	 	 	 	 	8.30 (61)	

12 	Westin Kierland Villas
North America, USA, AZ, Scottsdale	WKV, WK1	 	 	
Five Star Resort	 	 	9.62 (13)	

13 	Marriott's Shadow Ridge
North America, USA, CA, Palm Desert	MRD	 	 	
Five Star Resort	 	 	8.68 (28)	

14 	Sheraton Mountain Vista
North America, USA, CO, Avon	6060 VTA	
Gold Crown Resort	 	 	 	 	8.66 (22)	

New reviews can be found HERE


----------



## JeffV (Apr 22, 2006)

*Re: New reviews as of April 22*

1 	Nob Hill Inn
North America, USA, CA, San Francisco	0824 NHI	 	 	 	
RCI Hospitality  RCI Points	8.10 (26)	

2 	Marriott's Grand Chateau
North America, USA, NV, Las Vegas	MGC	 	 	 	7.95 (10)

3 	Sheraton Desert Oasis
North America, USA, AZ, Scottsdale	5247 SDI, SO1	
Gold Crown Resort	 	 	 	 	8.28 (62)	

4 	Sunterra Resorts The Ridge on Sedona Golf Resort
North America, USA, AZ, Sedona	4061 RSF	
Gold Crown Resort	 	 	 	 	8.76 (55)	

5 	Cibola Vista Resort and Spa
North America, USA, AZ, Peoria	CIR	 	 	 	 	9.00 (2)	

6 	Shell Vacations Club at The Legacy Golf Resort
US Western, USA, AZ, Phoenix	6094	
Gold Crown Resort  RCI Points	7.75 (4)	

7 	Sheraton Mountain Vista
North America, USA, CO, Avon	6060 VTA	
Gold Crown Resort	 	 	 	8.65 (23)	

8 	Edgelake Beach Club
North America, USA, CA, Tahoe Vista	0746	
Gold Crown Resort	 	 	 	 	7.81 (18)	

9 	Premiere Vacation Club at Varsity Clubs of America
North America, USA, AZ, Tucson	VTY, VT2	 	 	 	6.45 (10)	

10 	Arroyo Roble Resort
North America, USA, AZ, Sedona	5172	
Gold Crown Resort	 	 	 	 	8.74 (99)

11 	Christie Lodge, The
North America, USA, CO, Avon	0867 TCL	 	
Resort of International Distinction	 	 	 	6.14 (39)

12 	Lake Condominiums at Big Sky
North America, USA, MT, Big Sky	0175	
Gold Crown Resort	 	 	 	 	7.98 (31)	

13 	Wintergreen at Midway
North America, USA, UT, Midway	WNT	 	 	 	 	7.80 (5)	

14 	Club Intrawest-Palm Desert
North America, USA, CA, Palm Desert	6413 IPS	
Gold Crown Resort Five Star Resort	 	 	8.50 (14)	

New reviews can be found HERE


----------



## JeffV (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: New reviews as of April 29*

1	Carriage House, The
North America, USA, NV, Las Vegas	1837	 	
Resort of International Distinction	 	 	 	7.57 (44)	

2 	Hilton Grand Vacations Club at the Las Vegas Hilton
US Western, USA, Nevada, Las Vegas	5426	
Gold Crown Resort	 	 	 	 	8.40 (10)

3 	Stoneridge Townhomes
North America, USA, OR, Sunriver	2770	
Gold Crown Resort	 	 	 	 	8.87 (15)	

4 	HGVClub on the Las Vegas Strip
North America, USA, NV, Las Vegas	6300	
Gold Crown Resort	 	 	 	 	8.83 (24)	

5 	Fairfield Flagstaff
North America, USA, AZ, Flagstaff	0759	
Gold Crown Resort	 	 	 	 	7.40 (75)	

6 	Marriott's Timber Lodge
North America, USA, CA, South Lake Tahoe	MML	 	8.75 (28)	

7 	Arroyo Roble Resort
North America, USA, AZ, Sedona	5172	
Gold Crown Resort	 	 	 	 	8.75 (100)	

8 	Brockway Springs Resort
North America, USA, CA, Kings Beach	2298 BRY	 	
Resort of International Distinction	 	 	 	7.75 (6)	

9 	Marriott's Newport Coast Villas
North America, USA, CA, Newport Coast	NCV	 	 	
Five Star Resort	 	 	9.03 (65)	

10 	Suites at Polo Towers, The
North America, USA, NV, Las Vegas	PLT	 	 	
Five Star Resort	 	 	8.06 (72)	

11 	Gaslamp Plaza Suites
North America, USA, CA, San Diego	3032 GSL	
Gold Crown Resort	 	 	 	 	7.29 (21)	

New reviews found HERE


----------



## JeffV (Apr 30, 2006)

*Last review for April*

1 	Pend Oreille Shores Resort
North America, USA, ID, Hope	5123 POS	
Gold Crown Resort	 	 	 	 	8.11 (22)


----------

